# ASK DBSTALK: can the 921 do networking



## scottchez (Feb 4, 2003)

Someone over in the Tivo forum said he heard a Dish rep mention that the 921 will someday do Networking (Digital camera pics or video stream) via a Networking connection out of the USB port.

They would do this to match the VOOM solution and the Tivo HMO(home meadia option).

Is this even possible?

Could we see it in a year or so?

Are they even looking at it?


----------



## Mike123abc (Jul 19, 2002)

Don't fall for the hype! Many off the cuff remarks are made, but Dish has a poor track record of following through with them. Even some of the original promised stuff on the 921 has not happened yet.

They have a fire wire port, an USB port, and PCI expansion slots. Dish can pretty much do what ever they want with that expansion flexibility. What they finally get around to doing is anyones guess.


----------



## kstevens (Mar 26, 2003)

Mike123abc said:


> Don't fall for the hype! Many off the cuff remarks are made, but Dish has a poor track record of following through with them. Even some of the original promised stuff on the 921 has not happened yet.
> 
> They have a fire wire port, an USB port, and PCI expansion slots. Dish can pretty much do what ever they want with that expansion flexibility. What they finally get around to doing is anyones guess.


Don't count on it from the usb port. It is probably 1.1 and I would hate to see a video stream from a 11 mbit/sec port.

Ken


----------

